
Design and Evaluation of a Continuous Consistency Model for Replicated Services [pdf] - jtfmumm
https://www.usenix.org/legacy/event/osdi00/full_papers/yuvahdat/yuvahdat.pdf
======
lobster_johnson
Should have (2000) in the title. See
[https://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=1251250](https://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=1251250)
for publication metadata.

~~~
imglorp
Came here to say that.

Why don't papers include the date and publication in the final text? It's
frustrating.

Speculating on my own question, in the Old Days a paper would get bound up in
a paper book so there was no ambiguity. But this shouldn't stand in the Post
Arxiv world - the standard LaTeX template should have standard slots for this
on the front page.

